# Question on Incline - Decline - Flat bench?



## MJ23 (Apr 8, 2003)

Why is it that we can bench our highest on decline - then Flat, and Incline seems to be the hardest

and can you balance it ? or would u always lift more in this particular order


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm not sure about the decline vs flat argument. I can bench more flat than I can declined.

As far as incline goes, as the angle of the incline gets steeper, the shoulders come more into play. The shoulders are relatively weaker than the chest muscles. I would guess than you can incline bench more than you can military press.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> As far as incline goes, as the angle of the incline gets steeper, the shoulders come more into play. The shoulders are relatively weaker than the chest muscles. I would guess than you can incline bench more than you can military press.



Yup.

I do mostly decline for chest, sometimes flat, no inclines.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 8, 2003)

Interesting -

WELL, my bench is comfortable at 275 - decline at 285

but incline maybe 225 - 

Prince - are u saying no need for incline, 
maybe my angle is too steep


----------



## Robboe (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Why is it that we can bench our highest on decline - then Flat, and Incline seems to be the hardest



Incline tends to put more emphasis on the deltoids, taking some emphasis off the pectorals. Comparitively speaking, deltoids tend to be weaker in most people than pectorals.


Decline tends to recruit more chest/triceps compared to flat, and at the same time takes out the deltiods a bit in comparison, which could be the weak link in most people's pressing movements.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Prince - are u saying no need for incline..



I see no reason for them, but that's just me.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> 
> maybe my angle is too steep



Most people tend to use a quite ridiculous gradient for inclines considering they're using it for a pec exercises.

Most of the prats in my gym do pseudo-seated militaries.

I put a block of wood between the moveable arm and the lowest setting. May be 30 degrees or so.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I see no reason for them, but that's just me.




Incline pressing aggrivates the posterial head of my right deltoid.

I just do incline flyes for the hell of it.

I just wish the stack on the pec-deck at my gym went higher than 80k.


----------



## kuso (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> I just wish the stack on the pec-deck at my gym went higher than 80k.



You cannot put a db on the stack? Thats what I do.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 8, 2003)

Unfortunately not.

There's a cover over the stack.

Also, since a lot of the equipment at my gym is a bit of a rip-off off the hammer strength gear (called "Panatta" - some Italian firm), i don't know how much i would trust the equipment to actually hold more weight.

Besides, how the hell do you attach a dumbell to a stack?!


----------



## kuso (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> Besides, how the hell do you attach a dumbell to a stack?!




My gym also uses some Italian rip-off machines, but the stack has no cover and the plates have quite a large surface area, with the gap between the guide pole, and wheel in the middle being about 8cm and the width about 10cm. There are also no bars or supports near the stack so you comfortably put a dumbell on top of the stack....almost a perfect fit.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 8, 2003)

My gym MAXES out at 90lbs - a little high for flyers for me though


I never liked incline anway, lol


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I just wish the stack on the pec-deck at my gym went higher than 80k.



yeah, I do Pec Deck as well, ours goes up to 250lbs, and I use it all.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 8, 2003)

prince - how is that 1-AD working for u , anyway

I used Cylco-nordiol back in the day, and I am not sure if it did much for me


----------



## perfecto (Apr 9, 2003)

do declines actually work?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 9, 2003)

How do you mean, "work"?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> do declines actually work?



as in "build your pecs"?

of course they do.


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> do declines actually work?



Try them out and tell me if ya feel them


----------



## Yanks20 (Apr 9, 2003)

TCD- my gym pec deck only goes up to 200. what i normally do is take a pin from another machine and attached a 45lb plate in one of the other holes (say 30lb area). that way i still put the original pin stacking the weight plus the 45 is off the ground.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeah, the cover prevents me from doing something like that. I have thought of it before. Then my better judgement takes over and i realise that i barely trust the equipment to hold the stack alone, nevermind extra weight.


----------



## perfecto (Apr 9, 2003)

mite give them a try next week

i dunno if i can fit em into my workout but im allready doin 3-4 sets of flat, incline, cablecross or flyes

would adding decline be appropriate?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2003)

There is no need to do all of those exercises is one work-out. 

Choose 2 exercises (3 max) for your entire chest work-out.


----------



## MeanCuts (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> mite give them a try next week
> 
> i dunno if i can fit em into my workout but im allready doin 3-4 sets of flat, incline, cablecross or flyes
> ...



I think it would be fine to replace cablecross or flyes with decline and I also think it's fine to do 3 exercises(3 sets per exercise) for the chest in a workout


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Apr 10, 2003)

Decline is easiest because you have less distance to press the weight obviously.  That's what bridging on the flat bench does, it puts you in the decline position making the distance you have to push less.  Like others have said the incline puts more stress on the shoulders and upper chest.  The upper part of your chest is what's going to make your chest look bigger. I'd choose inclines over decline all day long.  Flat bench is going to work your lower chest just fine.  Declines are a good exercise and they are fun, so if you like them by all means do them.  I just wouldn't chose them over inclines.  JMHO.


----------



## Mifody (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Like others have said the incline puts more stress on the shoulders and upper chest.  The upper part of your chest is what's going to make your chest look bigger. I'd chose inclines over decline all day long.  Flat bench is going to work your lower chest just fine.  Declines are a good exercise and they are fun, so if you like them by all means do them.  I just wouldn't chose them over inclines.  JMHO.



TCD.. what do you think of that ?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 10, 2003)

He's 100% correct.

Inclines work the upper chest and really fill out your entire pectoral complex. 

I completely agree with him.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> He's 100% correct.
> 
> Inclines work the upper chest and really fill out your entire pectoral complex.
> ...



LMAO

sure you do.  

Like I said I rarely do inclines, and have done mostly decline and a little flat for the past year...my upper chest is still in proportion with my lower.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 10, 2003)

Hee hee.


----------



## gopro (Apr 10, 2003)

I love inclines...hate declines.


----------



## tjwes (Apr 13, 2003)

I would recomend always to do some type of incline work.Most people like declines because they can handle a lot of weight it is really a poor chest exercise .Try doing declines to your throat but be careful you won`t use a lot of weight but it isolates the pecs a whole lot better.The lower the incline the more pec is involved 30 degrees is good.Going to high on the angle recruits a lot more delt.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> He's 100% correct.
> 
> Inclines work the upper chest and really fill out your entire pectoral complex.
> ...



Newspaper Headline:

"Hell Spontaneously Freezes Over As Pigs Start To Fly Around."


----------



## gopro (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Newspaper Headline:
> 
> "Hell Spontaneously Freezes Over As Pigs Start To Fly Around."



Trust me...TCD was NOT serious!


----------

